# Psychological effects of isolation and social withdraw



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm curious about the experiences of those who have undergone long periods of "semi isolation" (spending most of their time on their own, not engaging in social activites like work or school regularly, away from people for months or longer).

What kinds of changes did you notice? 
How did your personality and views of the world shift?
What is it like getting out in the world after and during long periods of isolation?


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

It was AWESOME!!! I liked it so much I started only going to the grocery store with self-checkout and I didn't even go on the internet because that would have involved going to a coffee shop and talking to the cashier to order coffee (I had none - it was free at Second Cup). I just went to the library (which had self checkout!) and read all day.
My sleep schedule was a little fucked up. It was otherwise totally awesome. I got annoyed when school started again - but at least it was library school so there was mostly introverts, so the transition wasn't too awful.
I don't think it changed my personality much. I was happier and calmer and things were...a little fuzzy. Time seemed to move oddly. Some of that may have been the morphine though, let's be honest. It mostly just felt...natural. Nice.

The second time was a couple of months after I ran away from home and my contract ended. I had very little interaction with others beyond some job-hunting attempts and the occasional movie/hockey night. My sleep schedule went to hell and it was pretty bad. But a lot of that was for other reasons.


----------



## Feral sheep (May 13, 2011)

in this thread there where some people who expressed what happened to them
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-for...hout-any-form-interaction-another-person.html


----------



## birthday (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, I started life like that you see. I was always locked up in my house with no human presence whatsoever. My mother was always working and I rarely saw her. I didn't have a father. Basically it was me and my thoughts. I remember crying for most of the time. Then there were the periods in which I hid under the bed running away from an unseen shadow. I remember the toys talking and having personalities of their own. I didn't come out of that until I started elementary school. The end result was that I had developed a massive fear of people and of interacting with them. I had a hard time making friends as I didn't know how. I was fortunate enough to land a class of friendly kids. I was no stranger to them. I was just another kid shy of her first day of school. 

Today I am comfortable being alone, except that I sometimes get a nagging feeling of wanting human company.


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

susurration said:


> I'm curious about the experiences of those who have undergone long periods of "semi isolation" (spending most of their time on their own, not engaging in social activites like work or school regularly, away from people for months or longer).
> 
> What kinds of changes did you notice?
> How did your personality and views of the world shift?
> What is it like getting out in the world after and during long periods of isolation?


I was seriously isolated as a preteen and adolescent because my father was crazy, dangerous to any potential friends, controlling, and thought all women (including me) seduced men. I worried for the safety of people so I withdrew and focused mainly on Sailor Moon for many years. I did enjoy my time, though. I wasn't depressed. I enjoyed my life, despite the domestic abuse (which caused me PTSD). I noticed I had less in common with other people due to my forced isolation. I viewed many of my peers' problems as trivial, as I was used to my father trying to kill people (that is not an exaggeration). My views of the world didn't shift -- I was still very trusting. My personality just seemed more fake out of necessity -- I put on a smile at school and made excuses so they would not be endangered by my father or wonder about my family. It felt great coming out of isolation! My father died and I went off to college and made a lot of friends and really enjoyed myself until my first depressive episode at 19 and an abusive, sexually-harassing stalker (though that is a bit off-topic, but kind of not, as the severe isolation left me very naive about people).


----------



## undead (Nov 28, 2010)

I think I had spent a lot of time in this situation. It depends on the activity on my alone time. I could become very focused and productive only if I know that what I do will produce a better life for me. 

But, in most other cases, I became reflective and not necessarily productive, I started to question life, and the why and what of everything. Obsessing over any knowledge that I could gain in my alone time. My mind becomes restless. With other people around me, my mind is not as restless as when I was alone. Because there are more sensory stimuli when I'm around other people, so my brain will divide its power to process such stimuli.

It's not really a pleasant feeling being alone if you feel that you shouldn't be alone, although it's comforting in a certain situation. But, with a lot of others around me is not really a comfortable situation either. Perhaps, the best situation for me is when I'm with a closely-connected and like-minded people.


----------



## dizzygirl (Dec 19, 2009)

*What kinds of changes did you notice? *
Hard to define. You just feel it. 

*How did your personality and views of the world shift?*
I don't feel clogged. I seem to get better insight. and my mind clears. i appreciate my hermit like breaks.

*What is it like getting out in the world after and during long periods of isolation?*
it's like taking cotton balls out of your ears. You were immersed in a different world, feet dipped into your own depths. now it is people and they are orbiting you, making sounds. I always find a sense of balance when i get back. It is comforting. satisfying. i feel equated.


----------



## cam3llia (Mar 5, 2011)

When I don't have social interaction with people for long periods of time, I start to develop social anxiety when I do see people. x.x
I become like a frightened squirrel.


----------

